# Pavel in Memphis (stock drop alert)



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

His workout is now over. He was in with marvin Stone and Jason Keep. Pavel has good end to end athleticism. He is big. However, he has no coordination in the post. I can tell you for a fact the Grizzlies will not be trading up to get him. If he goes in the top 10 someone has wasted a pick. He has trouble catching post passes and holding the ball when defensed. Marvin Stone consistently beat him to the ball off the boards.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

You have a source for this?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> You have a source for this?


My eyes.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Could this just be Memphis way of letting him drop? Because I have not heard any of these problems until now. I thought West was high on this kid?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I saw Marvin Stone play in high school.

...how is he doing, he prolly wont get drafted, right?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> My eyes.


and how did u get into the work out the work out are private


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I doubt that if he could not catch a pass that they would not see that alot soon!!

P.S. Your eyes what are you a member of press or something?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> I doubt that if he could not catch a pass that they would not see that alot soon!!
> 
> P.S. Your eyes what are you a member of press or something?


All I can tell you is he had trouble controlling passes when defensed.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

obviously catching in the post is a learned skill that he can pick up. he has VERY limited experience, we already knew this. all that really matters right now is his athleticism, he's a HUGE project and has a lot of improving to do before he makes an impact- think of a bigger diop.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

Unlike better post play, size and athleticism can't be taught.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*simple*

my question is how come he could not get PT in a spanish league @ 7'4".

You must really be a detriment to ride the pine at that height. My goodness he was not even good enough to stand there and block shots in the paint and rebound.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Memphisx, how do you get in these workouts? Do you work for the grizzlies or something?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> Memphisx, how do you get in these workouts? Do you work for the grizzlies or something?


I don't think he is going to tell us but just be glad that he's got the connections to get this kind of information for us.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: simple*



> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> my question is how come he could not get PT in a spanish league @ 7'4".


He's 17.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: simple*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> He's 17.


Exactly seniority=pt over in Europe. I don't get the concept of sitting better players on the bench cause they're younger but whatever floats their boats.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he is going to tell us but just be glad that he's got the connections to get this kind of information for us.


:laugh: Yea, we all got "connections" dont we?


----------



## T(he)-MA(gi)C (May 8, 2003)

Can you say "smokescreen" :yes:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

i'd believe that pavel would have problems playing the post with a decently strong defender on him, i mean his private workout just showed his athletic ability and shooting ability, he didn't go against any type of legitimate post defense or rebounding drills, so i'm not surprised that he struggled in the workout

he's a project that lacks experience

hes not the next yao ming by any means, yao is at least 4 years older and grew up on the national team and in a basketball school, pavel is a project with barely any game experience and has only played basketball for like 2 years


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T(he)-MA(gi)C</b>!
> Can you say "smokescreen" :yes:


I think you will see just the oposite. I would not be shocked if some national reporter reports that the Grizzlies were blown away by his workout(which is a lie)!

Remember, I said he is not a definite top 10 but he is borderline. I am not saying he will fall past 15. I just think the reports of him going top 5 were premature. I think his draft position will be about the same as it was before the workout.

The Grizz have some deals on the table to move up in the draft and are evaluating if the deals are worth drafting at 4-8.


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: simple*



> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly seniority=pt over in Europe. I don't get the concept of sitting better players on the bench cause they're younger but whatever floats their boats.


I hear it a lot in this forum seniority=pt in Europe, but this wrong. The older guys play more min, because they are better and have more experience. In Europe it is all about winning. Therefore, there is no room for mistakes. The guys in the draft have the potential to be very good players in the future. If you take Darko for example, there are 15 better PF in Europe right now. However, Darko is only 17 and has the potential to be the best in a few years.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

How did Pavel handle brutes like Keep and Stone in the post, offensively and defensively? How was his footwork?


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

I'm not believing this until i see it or hear it with my own eyes and ears, and if i dont, it never happened.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Could Pavel possibly be like Diop? Big, atheltic, but lacking in basketball skills?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So, MemphisX...are you going to answer how you supposedly got into this workout?


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

MemphisX have you see Sofos work out?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> So, MemphisX...are you going to answer how you supposedly got into this workout?


No I'm not.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

If he is a wasted pick, why do you want the grizz to take him at number 13? In your sig it has him as your top choice for number thirteen....hmmm.... I wonder...


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

If Pavel was really that unimpressive in Memphis, Im sure we would here about it from a known source.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> His workout is now over. He was in with marvin Stone and Jason Keep. Pavel has good end to end athleticism. He is big. However, he has no coordination in the post. I can tell you for a fact the Grizzlies will not be trading up to get him. If he goes in the top 10 someone has wasted a pick. He has trouble catching post passes and holding the ball when defensed. Marvin Stone consistently beat him to the ball off the boards.


and people think denver takes him at 3! lol.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't believe everything you read but MemphisX has been here for a long time.

Anyways truth is that Pavel's workout was exaggerated. GMs came away impressed not neccesarily blown away. They were impressed by his agility for his size but also noted his lack of footspeed and his shooting was not as great as ESPN exaggerated. He showed touches but a lot of articles have reported he did not shoot well. Remember ESPN clips are like highlight films...why show a 7' 5 player miss a 3 pointer? Also there seems to be a consensus that the workout setup by Pavel's agent and IMG was too "chorographed" and they did a perfect job in hiding his weaknesses. As most people know or should know a workout setup by an agent or IMG is chorographed to show a player at his best not worst. I for one am a Pavel skeptic but that could change if he receives more positive feedback in other workouts especially not one that has been chorographed.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: simple*



> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> my question is how come he could not get PT in a spanish league @ 7'4".
> 
> You must really be a detriment to ride the pine at that height. My goodness he was not even good enough to stand there and block shots in the paint and rebound.


Get your facts right, he was playing in Italy not Spain


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

is it just me or is jerome beasley working out for every team in america


and in regards to pavels workout, i dont get ESPN on tv but the video i watched on espn.com showed a short heavyset man beating him down the floor and having to dribble towards the corner to allow him to reach the lane for the catch and dunk

and his form on the one jumper he shot looked kind of iffy


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Beasley is definitely going to be one tired guy during the next two weeks... :laugh:


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.gomemphis.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_2028059,00.html

"The book on Podkolzine based on his Grizzlies workout is this: He shoots well from 15 feet and finishes strong around the basket. He's also slow running full court, and his footwork is awkward."

My question is...slow compared to...players of similar size or players noticeably smaller than him? Just for perspective...I dont recall Yao being extremely quick from end to end either. 

His awkward footwork isnt a big surprise considering he hasn't had a whole lot of experience and coaching.


----------



## MixMatched (May 1, 2003)

*MemphisX...*

Any inside scoop on Travis Outlaw? I haven't heard anything about private workouts, etc!


----------

